# Haben Molchlarven hier eine Chance?



## fermate (20. Mai 2013)

Inzwischen sind vier __ Molche in unserem Teich, zwei Männchen und zwei Weibchen. 
Eines der Weibchen laicht seit ein paar Tagen gerne in der __ Papageienfeder,dort kann ich das Treiben gut beobachten. 
Eier oder Larven hab ich aber noch nicht gesehen, nur zusammengeklebte Fiederblätter.
 

Offenbar haben das auch die __ Rückenschwimmer bemerkt. 
Sie hängen in der Nähe herum, sobald das Weibchen in den Büscheln tätig wird. 
Bald darauf suchen sie die Pflanzen regelrecht ab. 

Dasselbe, nur nicht ganz so gezielt, machen diese etwa 1 cm großen __ Käfer. 
Sie schwimmen ohnehin sehr viel und stöbern überall herum. 
Auf dem zweiten Bild hat er sich wohl eine Insektenlarve geschnappt.
    

Heute habe ich dazu noch ein Doppelpack von  größeren Käfern entdeckt, bestimmt mehr als 3 cm. :shock
Ich schätze das sind __ Gelbrandkäfer, oder? 
Zu sehen sind sie nur selten beim Luftholen, die meiste Zeit scheinen sie sich versteckt zu halten. 
 

Seltsamerweise sind neuerdings kaum noch __ Wasserläufer unterwegs. 
Weggeflogen? Aufgefressen?
Männe hat jedenfalls schon welche erwischt.
 

Außer der Papageienfeder stehen 12 Büschel __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt im Teich. 
Algenwatte am Bodengrund gibt es auch, aber wie ein Unterwasserdschungel wirkt das alles noch lange nicht. 
Meint ihr, unter diesen Bedingungen könnten Molcharven überleben?


Liebe Grüße
von Maren, 
die so gern ein Molchbaby aufwachsen sehen würde


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Molchlarven hier eine Chance?*

Hallo Maren,

tja - der __ Gelbrandkäfer...ist bei uns geschützt. Leider bin ich sicher, dass er bzw. seine Larven gerne Molchquappen fressen. 

Kannst Du denn beobachten, wie das Weibchen das Ei mit den Hinterbeinen in die Blätter wickelt?
Die Quappen sollten dann so aussehen:


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Molchlarven hier eine Chance?*

Hallo Maren.
erst mal: schöne Fotos
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Molchlarven überleben werden. Bei mir zumindest haben sie es...trotz genannter Fressfeinde.
Und außerdem: was solltest du dagegen tun können? Die Natur ist nun einmal so...auch wenn wir es manchmal überhaupt nicht schön finden
Aber, wie gesagt: ein paar überleben immer!
petra


----------



## fermate (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Molchlarven hier eine Chance?*

Hallo Christine,

mir ist schon klar, dass __ Gelbrandkäfer geschützt sind. 
Sie suchen ja, genau wie alle anderen Teichbesucher, nur nach Futter, 
obwohl – sie können doch mit meiner Ec-Karte zum Edeka um die Ecke ...

Vielen Dank für dein Foto, die sehen wirklich niedlich aus. 
Die Farbe entspricht genau meinem Bodengrund, die werden also gut getarnt sein, die Kleinen.
Kein Wunder, dass ich sie nicht finde.

Das Weibchen wurschtelt mehrmals täglich mit den Hinterbeinen in der __ Papageienfeder herum. 
Anschließend sind einzelne Fiederblättchen an den Enden zusammengepappt. 
Ob da etwas drin ist, kann ich nicht erkennen, leider auch nicht auf dem vergrößerten Bild. 
 


Hallo Petra,

Danke für das Lob, 
Unterwasserfotos finde ich mit meinen Mitteln nach wie vor schwierig.

Wenn bei dir ein paar Junge überlebt haben, dann klappt es hoffentlich hier auch.
*Gegen *die Fressfeinde will ich ja gar nichts unternehmen, aber vielleicht kann ich etwas *für *die Jungmolche tun, 
z. B. noch mehr submerse Pflanzen bestellen. 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Haben Molchlarven hier eine Chance?*

Hallo Maren,

in den Blattpaketen befinden sich die Eier! Jeweils eins. Die brauchen dann noch ein bisschen, bevor Du Quappen suchen kannst. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die sich nachher im Grünzeug gut verstecken. Pflanzen aufstocken ist das Beste, was Du machen kannst


----------

